

Hard-Wired to Hate Exercise? - uptown
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424127887324432004578304250252788528-lMyQjAxMTAzMDEwOTExNDkyWj.html

======
segmondy
What a crock of shhhhi!

Who are these scientists? Hard-wired to enjoy TV? Hard-wired to surf the net?
Does it ever stop? Most people hate working hard. Be it studying, working out,
working. The only things that make those enjoyable is a clear goal of why you
are doing them. If not, it will be tedious and very hard.

I was hard-wired to hate exercise, until I stopped looking at exercise as a
way to lose weight or be happy or have a nice body. It was simply a challenge
of mind over my body, the same challenge that applies in studying for long
hours, working for long hours, delaying gratification and subjecting myself to
pain to reap the reward that lies ahead. Once I did that, I enjoy exercise. I
skip ropes for the most part with light weight training. I skip for an hour
straight. My weight drops 2-3 lbs everytime I enter the gym. I work that hard
because I have a reason. Prior to this? I walked around the gym for an hour
touching and sampling various equipments. What I now do in a single day is
greater than what I use to do in an entire week. Tbe great thing about humans?
We are hardwired to change anytime we make the choice. That's the only thing
we need to remember.

